# Datenbankentwurf



## ACEofSPADES (15. Feb 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich plane gerade mit ein Programm zu schreiben, mit dem ich meine Datenträger zu speichern/indizieren. Dazu plane ich eine Datenbank (diesmal vielleicht H2, wegen dem eingebauten Lucene), in der ich alle Inhalte (PDFs, docs, avis etc.) der CDs,DVDs und DL-DVDs speichern kann. Ich habe mal mit Visio einen Entwurf gemacht. Schaut euch den bitte mal an, ob ich damit zu falsch liege.


----------



## Onkel Hatti (15. Feb 2010)

Naja, das ist ja nicht so dermaßen umfangreich...
Aber ja, das klappt so.
Aber ich sags schon mal im Voraus: Das ist eine echte Sisyphos Arbeit.
Alle CDs DVDs und so weiter einlesen und dann die entsprechenden Volumes zu beschreiben ist fürchterlich.
Ich hab mir mal so ein Verwaltungsprogramm für alle meine Medien (Bücher, DVD etc.) geschrieben, da mach ich das meiste per Mausklick oder Barcode, denn das Tippen macht keinen Spaß.
Um dann alles wieder zu finden, solltest du noch eine Verschlagwortung vorsehen, damit du auch das richtige PDF findest...

Hatti


----------



## ACEofSPADES (15. Feb 2010)

*Seufz* da magst du recht haben, ist aber langsam notwenidg bei mir...
Mehr Angst habe ich vor der Methode, mit der ich teste ob ich den gerade einliegenden Datenträger bereits eingescannt habe.


----------



## Onkel Hatti (22. Feb 2010)

Wenn es sich um einen unveränderlichen datenträger handelt (CD/DVD), dann könnte man ggf. eine Checksumme/Hash über das Inhaltsverzeichnis legen und mit in der Datenbank speichern. Beim Einlegen wird wieder der CRC/Hash genommen und verglichen, ob der in der Datenbank enthalten ist. Wenn ja - voila.

Hatti


----------

